# Fishing Wills Creek



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

Aweek ago i inquired about Wills Creek.I guess I should have defined fishing the stream and not the dams
50 yrs ago my Dad still had the old homestead that he grew up in on a little creek named Tail run which emptied int othe Wills just across from Byesville.
In the spring first warm rain Pike and Red fin Suckers would be seen in that little creek.
The state in its infinite stupidity "straightened" the creek and 50 yrs later it void of life


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

The only thing I ever caught in that creek in the Cambridge area was Catfish or Carp. I am sure there are bluegill in there. Maybe crappie? I was told no Smallmouth would have made it down to that area. Have pulled some huge flatheads out of Wills Creek though.


----------

